# LED lights + LED strips



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

I didn't taught about taking photos by doing that so I'll just give you the results  By the way , I took out the back lights black out ...










































The next stuff I want to do are - black 17" rims , black spoiler lip , front DRL's , and some other things..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks good keep it up!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm having a hard time seeing what you did there. Got any close ups in the day? I take it they're not inside the headlights right?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

You can barely see it during the day .. It's not in the headlight because I wont take the risk of opening it again if something went wrong. I attached it with silicon. by the way , the photos are in parking light mode , with the headlight its very strong, I have kind of HID effect because in my country we are not allowed to go crazy on stuff.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are some real bright lights! 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> I didn't taught about taking photos by doing that so I'll just give you the results  By the way , I took out the back lights black out ...
> View attachment 40298
> View attachment 40306
> View attachment 40314
> ...


Nice this looks hella mean!! I love the look!! Im new to this and wanna do this to my cruze i dont want to open the housing what route did u take!? How did u hide the wiring? Is there any way u can show me how to do this mod?


----------

